

ProjectLocker Introduces No Credit Card Required Trial For All Plans - brokenbeatnik
http://blog.projectlocker.com/2014/02/17/projectlocker-goes-completely-free---for-30-days/

======
reubenswartz
As a customer, I don't understand why you didn't do this earlier... ;-)

